# Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Norton



## Rodrez (Nov 17, 2013)

*Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Norton*

Sorry about that, I'm still getting used to the mobile app. 

At any rate. My name is Chris, I'm a new EA out of Norton Moses lodge #336 of AF&AM. I just wanted to say my hello and I hope to partake in great discussion in the near future. 

My Freemasonry


----------



## vimal (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome Brother.


My Freemasonry


----------



## crono782 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rebis (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome and congratulations brother.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome!


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome


----------



## adouglas10 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Congratulations brother enjoy your journey 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bill Rose (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## williamnyte@gmail.com (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

Welcome.  May your journey progress to total enlightenment.


----------



## Heavy drops (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Good evening everyone! I'm a new EA out of Nor*

You are welcome to masonry


----------

